# I'm Back and I'm Beautiful



## PauloPievese

*Okay, so color me stupid.*

When last we met our hero he had been turned down for an Elective Residence Visa (ERV, long-term stay visa, National Visa) for being too poor despite having a modest monthly Social Security check and a modest pile of money. 

The rejection letter implied that I had no verifiable pension etc. In another forum (where I was castigated for being, shall we say, too flip) someone pointed out that they had gotten over the bar with similar circumstances by having a letter from their broker saying that they would disburse a fixed amount month from said money pile into a checking account, in effect a pension. Well *DUH*! As I control the spigot I can, within reason, make it for any amount I want although I'm hoping that the E30K amount is the correct target.

So what do I do with this useful information? Do I return to Italy, rent another apartment, and start the whole catastrophe over? Will it be possible to get the gf on board? Stay tuned for another exciting episode of

The Flying Pig
:flypig:


----------



## GeordieBorn

Not too sure about the beautiful bit, but glad to see you back!


----------



## cermignano

I take it you have an code fiscal, which you need for everything


----------



## PauloPievese

Oh yes. If you had not followed previous chapters, I had everything except the visa for which I was turned down.


----------



## Troz

Welcome back and good luck. Never take no for an answer, especially when it comes to Italian bureaucracy.


----------



## Italia-Mx

I think the rule is that once you're denied a visa, you won't get approved for another one. Best to probably try another country.


----------



## PauloPievese

Italia-Mx said:


> I think the rule is that once you're denied a visa, you won't get approved for another one. Best to probably try another country.


But then I would miss the charm of your company.

Actually this wouldn't surprise me and actually awakens some vague recollection. On the other hand, other than the waste of time and fees, there's no harm in reapplying.

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ

I don't think that's true. I'm fairly sure in the past people have posted about getting approved after refiling a second or even a third time. What is likely the case is they look more closely to make sure you aren't trying to sneak something by them but that's not your case.

The other issue is people trying to change consulates to find a more favorable one. That can get you in trouble.


----------



## Italia-Mx

I applied for a Mexican visa at a Mexican consulate in Austin, TX using my American passport. Ten years later, I applied for another Mexican visa at the Mexican Embassy in Rome, Italy using my Italian passport. The consulate officer asked me if I had applied for a Mexican visa previously and I said, "Yes". She then said, "Was it granted"? And I said, "Yes". And then she issued me the new one.


----------



## NickZ

That sounds like nobody explained the legal system to her. You don't really "win" at the first level. Or the second level. Not unless the other side gives up. You only get a final decision at the end of the process.

Think of the first level more as a preliminary hearing. 

Why was she denied?

BTW she mentions meeting the income requirements. Does that mean somebody told her what they are?


----------



## tomandmaje

One option is to get a residence visa from another EU county, then the Italians will transfer in.

What did you give them to prove your retirement income? 

Maje


----------

